# True or false regarding calcium ?



## slfamilydoctor (Jun 3, 2012)

5. True or false regarding calcium ? 

a. Rise in the plasma pH cause a fall in the plasma ionized calcium 
b. Dihydroxycholecalciferol increase calcium absorption in the small intestine 
c. Calcium reabsorption in the proximal tubule is increased by parathhormone 
d. Calcitonin reduces total levels circulating calcium 
e. Reduced free calcium levels cause tetany in cardiac muscle 

see corect answer on physiologymcq.blogspopt


----------

